# The banks



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well the wife asked me if I wanted to go campimg at the outerbanks this weekend probably just Saturday and Sunday. Anyway I was just checking to see if anything is going on down there. I probably wont get much time to fish since I am going down with the girls. Also wondering if I should bring my kayak or spend my time in the surf. We will probably camp near rodanth but I am willing to drive up or down to find the fish. Anyway thanks for the help.

John


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Check out around buxton and frisco.*

For camping. It will put you a whole lot closer to some good areas to fish...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks I will look into it. The girls' only request was that they allow dogs and have showers (preferably hot).


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Frisco Woods does both*

even might catch something in the sound while your there too ... we were there twice last year


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*frisco woods*

yep hot showers and cable tv...on the sound. and good peeps in the office..what more would u want........JS


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Another option in Rodanthe, my personal favorite. Dogs and hot showers also.

http://www.watersportsandcampground.com/


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Definitely try Frisco Woods or somewhere down there. With your Yak in the sound or casting off the beach in Buxton, you will be in a great position to get some pullage. Have fun!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*You asked what was biting...*

If you're after big fish,Buxton Point or Ockracoke,some nice drum...
Eating species,pups,blowtoads,and maybe by next weekend (depending on water temps) seamullet will arrive in numbers...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*John*

Me and BStarling are heading down Easter Weekend. We are camping at Teeter's on Ocracoke. Me and Tanner are heading down on the 5th going to fish all night and pitch the tent on the 6th and depart for Asheboro on the 8th.

Let me know if you can head down then.

Darin


----------



## scbarbee (Nov 29, 2006)

*camping*

Man, you're one lucky guy to have your wife suggesting that you go camping:redface: I would have been all over that. Well I hope you decide to go. There is a great campground in Buxton called Cape Woods located on Buxton back road just down from the turnout to the lighthouse. Its a great place to camp (hot showers, fish cleaning tables, fire pits) and close to the "Point"


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I guess I will try and convice to to head for Frisco Woods so I can stay close to the action and with the option of using the kayak in the sound or big fish in the surf I should be able to stay pretty busy. Darin I will check into Easter Weekend and see if I can get free to come down it sounds like fun. I have never been to Ocracoke so that sounds like fun. Oh yeah do I still need to bring the waders or is it warm enough yet to leave them?

John


----------



## scbarbee (Nov 29, 2006)

Bring the waders. It is still a little chilly.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Well Know it looks like she has to work on Saturday. Anyway I guess I will have to check the schedule to see when I might make it down. I guess easter weekend might work after all Darin, I will keep you posted when she decides.


John


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bring it on...*

...down John. I'm planing to be down Thurdsay if I get my ride out of the paint shop and loaded in time. I'd like to make it Wednesday, but that might be pushing it a wee bit. Look at the Tradewinds site for Ocoke. They've been bustin em open there. A fellow I go to church with nailed five last Thursday one of them was over 50", and I was told several in the high 40's and low 50's were caught that weekend.

Bill



narfpoit said:


> Well Know it looks like she has to work on Saturday. Anyway I guess I will have to check the schedule to see when I might make it down. I guess easter weekend might work after all Darin, I will keep you posted when she decides.
> 
> 
> John


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bill & Darin*

You guys are killing me. Wish I could get away.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*I sure hope*

the weather stays nice. The wind will shift and blow gale force the day I get to Ocracoke the way my luck has been running . The tent probably wont stay nailed down. But I will keep my fingers crossed. :fishing: 

Danny, You need to find an excuse to go with us. If you need any help coming up with one I may be able to think of something. I can't believe you are going to miss my first trip to the OBX. I could pick you up on the way if you change your mind.  

Bill, I hope the truck gets out of the paint shop and you get her loaded in a timely manor. You could just tell them to shoot her down with primer until you get back. Then they can finish after the trip. Sounds like a plan to me. 

John, Let me know if you are going to make it down. I look forward to fishing with you again. It would be awesome to get into the drum like we did the sharks in August. We are staying at Teeters camp ground. 

I am leaving on Thursday around 2:00pm. I should be at Ocracoke around 9:00pm. Give or take an hour. Bill should have the spot picked out and ready by the time me and Tanner get down. I am ready to see my 8 year old bowed up. He is ready to go. We will pitch the tent on Friday sometime. Heading home on Sunday.


Ryan, Did you say you are going to try to make it?? I have not talked to you in a couple of weeks. 

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nope, not easter weekend....*

IM going to lay low....

Kramer and I fished that week last year before easter and into the weekend. We decided to leave after the point looked like the grand opening at a brand new big boxed w-mart.....
We caught the fish though....
Im catching the early ferry this saturday.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I will be on the ferry Sunday Mid Day and be there for a week. Black F150 (NCBBA, OBPA, AMSA plates) - expect to be south of 72 most of the week. I should add that I caught seven 2weeks ago tomorrow (Friday) with the biggest being 47." I cant wait to get back!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*THe weekend*

Dodge dakota four door with rack on the front. ncbba 12265


----------

